# How I know I'm addicted to TB



## Niamhf

So last night I dreamt that all the TB members got together in person - it was fantastic!!  we all just sat around talking about our birds and comparing notes (no different to what we do online really) except it was face to face!! it was so cool.

For some reason though I dreamt that Dee (Eduardo) wasn't able to make the group catch up but visited me at home - except it was really confusing because we were sitting in my parents kitchen in Ireland and she was telling me how this isn't what she had expected Sydney to look like and instead of realising we were in a different country altogether I was like "oh Sydney is 2 hours away!!!) (even though in reality it definitely is not as I live right near the city!!)


Lol


----------



## justmoira

Hahahaha that's awesome. Sometimes I talk about bird or people from TB irl and my coworkers think I'm talking about friends that live in the neighbourhood -_-;;


----------



## Therm

Lol, I love crazy misplaced dreams like that. I do that all the time.


----------



## aluz

Haha, a proper TB meeting in dreamland, that must have been awesome even with all the little incongruities! 

I can't say I ever had a proper TB related dream, at least not one that I remember of.

One very interesting and funny thing that maybe you have also all experienced while actively dreaming is to actually be able to identify the incongruities within the dream and realizing that we are dreaming while on the dream!
I hope this explanation is not confusing, but this has happened to me a few times. Other times I spot the silliness within the dream but just don't care to acknowledge and just go along with it. :laughing:


----------



## LynandIndigo

Niamh great minds think alike. Last night it was storming I was half dreaming I had a strange dream last night I also dreamt that you Niamh came to Bundaberg to meet Indi and then there were surprise guests turned up at my place and all of our TB friends came and it was so much fun just talking about our birds and finely meeting everyone in person. Even Miss Deb took a plane from America to Queensland and she had a couple of members with her.... Niamh had Miss Deb blind folded till you got to my place... Indi had a ball with everyone... It was so wonderful then Ana turned up in a limo.... Kate flew up in a Jet plane... Not sure how the rest came... Therm flew over in a Helicopter and took a limo to our house...Dee well she got lost on the way and she finely found our house. Moria and Julie came over by jet and took a limo to our house to Meet Indi...
I don't know what happened next.. I woke up and it was all a dream...I have been having strange dreams while mum is away.... I also dreamt Indi got out of his cage and flew to England... I am by myself at the moment I have never dreamt a dream like this it is usually silly dreams I dream about sometimes....


----------



## Niamhf

aluz said:


> Haha, a proper TB meeting in dreamland, that must have been awesome even with all the little incongruities!
> 
> I can't say I ever had a proper TB related dream, at least not one that I remember of.
> 
> One very interesting and funny thing that maybe you have also all experienced while actively dreaming is to actually be able to identify the incongruities within the dream and realizing that we are dreaming while on the dream!
> I hope this explanation is not confusing, but this has happened to me a few times. Other times I spot the silliness within the dream but just don't care to acknowledge and just go along with it. :laughing:


Haha yes that definitely happens me too  sometimes I wake myself up and other times I just go with it


----------



## aluz

Niamhf said:


> Haha yes that definitely happens me too  sometimes I wake myself up and other times I just go with it


YES! When we truly acknowledge we're dreaming, we do tend to wake up shortly after. I find the whole dreaming process truly fascinating! 
While doing therapy, I have also found out that it's possible to train the mind in hopes of having a more active role in dreaming as in "taking the lead" in the dream to our advantage.


----------



## KathyP

That would be really neat if it happened and we all brought our birds along and they had a great big flight room and were able to fly around with all the others.


----------



## StarlingWings

That's a great dream, Niamh! I had a dream about TB a few months ago but I said to myself, "This is really weird, I better not tell anyone since I'm probably suffering from an intense addiction to TB." Now I see everyone else is as crazy as I am! :laughing: 

In the dream, you and Deborah were neighbours and lived in this huge forest that took a long time to drive to, but I happened to be passing through and surprised you and Luke by showing up randomly. We all had dinner (which I'm pretty sure was just raspberries) and then I went to see Deborah, who had Sparky, Skipper and a Scooter sitting all in a row on a perch right inside the door, and they were the first thing I saw when I came in. Skipper flew over to say hello, Scooter chirped a bit and Sparky just ignored me, haha  

Deb knew who I was right away and she just said "Hey, Star!" Things went on like that for a bit and then I woke up  

I also am usually conscious of if its a dream or not, it's very strange :dunno:


----------



## FaeryBee

*Niamh,
What a great dream! 
Isn't it fun when our subconsious combines so many different elements from our lives that truly matter to us?

Star, 
Being conscious of a dream during the time you are dreaming has been studied and one can even learn to do it better! 
It is called "Lucid Dreaming". 

I love lucid dreaming and often in the middle of a dream I'll think - "No, I don't like the way that's going so let's change it to this... and then proceed to take the dream in a different direction.

From the things I've learned through reading about lucid dreaming and discussing them psychologists, it's a matter of connecting the conscious and subconscious mind during the sleep cycle. 

Sorry to go off on that tangent. It's just something I've always found fascinating and I love it when I discover others who are aware of their dreams, remember them and can relate them in detail.

Anyway, great dreams all you Talk Budgie addicts!! *


----------



## aluz

FaeryBee said:


> *
> 
> I love lucid dreaming and often in the middle of a dream I'll think - "No, I don't like the way that's going so let's change it to this... and then proceed to take the dream in a different direction.
> 
> From the things I've learned through reading about lucid dreaming and discussing them psychologists, it's a matter of connecting the conscious and subconscious mind during the sleep cycle.
> 
> Sorry to go off on that tangent. It's just something I've always found fascinating and I love it when I discover others who are aware of their dreams, remember them and can relate them in detail.
> 
> Anyway, great dreams all you Talk Budgie addicts!! *


Oh my, am I happy to find another dream enthusiast!! :woot:arty::jumping:
And that was the term I was lacking in my description, at the time I couldn't remember the exact words in English. 
In one of my lucid dreams with a simple snap of fingers I managed to magically make ice creams appear in my hand and really had a blast, it was like an ice cream party! 
I also have a dream journal, of course!  
I will not derail this thread further, maybe soon I will have a TB related good dream.


----------



## Penzance

I think there is certainly an addiction to other people's budgies with me! Especially from here! I sometimes dream that my flock has expanded exponentially and the big worry in the dream is how to take care of them! The new flock invariably includes a lot of my departed birds who come back, and the odd few from TB have emerged too! I won't say which, don't want to offend anyone! But some of you do know that I carry round a rogue's gallery of my favourite budgies from here on my iPhone, and show people! I'm never really sure what they really think about that!! :undwech:


----------



## eduardo

*


Niamhf said:



So last night I dreamt that all the TB members got together in person - it was fantastic!!  we all just sat around talking about our birds and comparing notes (no different to what we do online really) except it was face to face!! it was so cool.

For some reason though I dreamt that Dee (Eduardo) wasn't able to make the group catch up but visited me at home - except it was really confusing because we were sitting in my parents kitchen in Ireland and she was telling me how this isn't what she had expected Sydney to look like and instead of realising we were in a different country altogether I was like "oh Sydney is 2 hours away!!!) (even though in reality it definitely is not as I live right near the city!!)

Lol 

Click to expand...

:laughing:
I feel so honored to be a special guest star in your dream!
I would love to visit Ireland or Australia though *


----------



## RavensGryf

Niamhf said:


> For some reason though I dreamt that Dee (Eduardo) wasn't able to make the group catch up but visited me at home - except it was really confusing because we were sitting in my parents kitchen in Ireland and she was telling me how this isn't what she had expected Sydney to look like....


LOL, how funny Niamh! Funny too that Dee in particular was the star in your dream . Interesting how dreams are many times just so random.



LynandIndigo said:


> Moria and Julie came over by jet and took a limo to our house to Meet Indi...


Haha what did I look like Lyn?  Moira and I took a jet and limo :laughing2: Emma took a helicopter lol. So funny.



aluz said:


> YES! When we truly acknowledge we're dreaming, we do tend to wake up shortly after. I find the whole dreaming process truly fascinating!
> While doing therapy, I have also found out that it's possible to train the mind in hopes of having a more active role in dreaming as in "taking the lead" in the dream to our advantage.


As Deborah mentioned about "Lucid dreaming", I did it ONCE. At the point I realized it, I took advantage of the thing I'd want to do most... fly! But, when I flapped I only levitated off the ground and hovered in place, I couldn't do more than that. Then... I went 'back' to a previous dream and "fixed" it and made it end how I wanted it to .

Although I read several articles about training yourself to do it, I decided not to pursue being able to lucid dream. Something about it really scares me or freaks me out for some reason, and because of that, I'm afraid it would throw me into a nightmare.



StarlingWings said:


> I also am *usually* conscious of if its a dream or not, it's very strange :dunno:


Usually?! Wow


----------



## despoinaki

I remember most of my dreams.. when I was a student, I lived alone in a house (no roommates) and sometimes I was afraid that someone would break in while I was sleeping. Yes, I was that afraid!  So one day I dreamt that someone broke into my house, by the time I realised that I was looking at the open door (which the thieves left open) and then I felt someone grabbing me by my shoulder. Then I woke up! It was so "alive" that I remember that 10 years later  strange, huh?
And yes, I have that thought sometimes, meeting you all guys! Wouldn't be great if you all came to Greece???


----------



## EvanShankar

:laughing2:

The only dream I've had related to TB was that there was an issue with the budgies and it was immediately fixed through the forums, so, even in dream land TB is super useful


----------



## Jonah

Dream's are like food...you are what you eat, and some of us are on a 
pretty solid talk budgies diet.....


----------



## FaeryBee

*


Jonah said:



Dream's are like food...you are what you eat, and some of us are on a 
pretty solid talk budgies diet.....

Click to expand...

:laughing:

Yeah, and then there are some of us who seem to eat, drink and breathe Talk Budgies! *


----------



## Niamhf

Haha I'm glad I'm not the only one  

The trip to Bundaberg sounds like a lot of fun Lyn  I'm sure we had a great time 
And Gigi - raspberries dinner!!  that's so funny  although I do like the idea of living in a forest that would be so cool  

Yes TB is ingrained in our heads I think lol


----------



## Jedikeet

Niamhf said:


> For some reason though I dreamt that Dee (Eduardo) wasn't able to make the group catch up but visited me at home - except it was really confusing because we were sitting in my parents kitchen in Ireland and she was telling me how this isn't what she had expected Sydney to look like and instead of realising we were in a different country altogether I was like "oh Sydney is 2 hours away!!!) (even though in reality it definitely is not as I live right near the city!!)


All dreams have incoherencies like yours and that's what dreams are. Dreams are all based on coherencies from our consciousness like your association with TB, but then our subconsciousness always conjure up interesting twists...also kind of like how my wacky mind always come up with wacky scenarios and dialogues for Skipooterky, wait...so does this mean that we all have an 'inner Jedikeet' who creates these fantasies and over the top scenarios?:laughing:

I have mentioned once that I had dreamt Gisele was bred by Lindsay at CuteLittleBirdies and she had come to my house one day to check up on Gisele. I could never fathom how that scenario formed in my dream, but everything else was quite coherent and that's what dreams are.



FaeryBee said:


> *
> :laughing:
> 
> Yeah, and then there are some of us who seem to eat, drink and breathe Talk Budgies! *


I'm glad someone is acknowledging what we already know


----------



## LynandIndigo

FaeryBee said:


> *
> :laughing:
> 
> Yeah, and then there are some of us who seem to eat, drink and breathe Talk Budgies! *


Are now we know Miss Deb we know you like to drink Coke and eat chocolate while doing your duty on talk budgies cause you got caught out when you spit coke out on your computer when you were spose to be doing your Tb Job... Now the secret Is out!!!!!!:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Jedikeet

LynandIndigo said:


> Are now we know Miss Deb we know you like to drink Coke and eat chocolate while doing your duty on talk budgies cause you got caught out when you spit coke out on your computer when you were spose to be doing your Tb Job... Now the secret Is out!!!!!!:laughing::laughing:


LOL! Lyn, you silly birdie!:laughing:


----------



## Budget baby

WOW Well this is quite funny because I remember most of my dreams and I have a dream diary that my husband bought for me.
When I was a child I used to dream about the same serial dream every night, I used to continue it on.
It was about my sisters and I living in Ten Town riding our horses and living the dream .

But the crazy thing I dreamt the other night was I could fly with my flock, My husband made a wise crack about we thought it was bad ducking when Blue B52 bombs us , what would it be like when I zoomed into the kitchen !
I was really flying and having such a great time, we were in the house but the flights seemed to take for ever to get anywhere. LOL, I don't think I want to know what it means it is just great when you are in the moment.:budgie:


----------



## Niamhf

That's pretty cool Cathy!! I bet you looked forward to going to sleep every night to continue your dream?? 

Haha flying with the flock would be so much fun


----------



## aluz

Pardon me for derailing again... 

Niahm, it really is possible to continue a dream after waking up. I won't go into too much of a detail, but I know from experience that we can wake up from a dream, go back to sleep right afterwards (on the same night) and resume the dream from where it was left of.
I won't go into the recurring dreams subject, there's much to be said about it.

And from now on I will make the effort into putting this :tapedshut: in practice.


----------



## Niamhf

That has happened me on several occasions falling back into the same dream on the same night. But continuing a dream from previous nights sounds pretty cool especially being able to direct it or steer it in a particular direction


----------



## StarlingWings

This thread is great, you lot :laughing: 

Deb, I knew about lucid dreaming but I thought it only occurred when you're able to control your dreams? Generally although I'm aware in the back of my mind I'm having a dream I really can't do anything about it, haha. 

I also have had continuing dreams where I wake up for some reason and after I fall back asleep it continues, very interesting. 

To apologise for contributing to the train wreck I will say that another reason I know I'm addicted to TB is that it's more important than basic functions like going to the grocery store-- "Am I out of brown rice? Oh, I should go to the store. Actually, no, I'd rather be on TB." :hammer:

To further add to the dream discussion, I once had a dream budgies were actually fish that turned into birds if the water was let out from the tank!


----------



## Niamhf

Oh you have touched on something I dreamt very recently it was frightening and personally very emotional for me because i was dreaming about my beloved Oisin reliving his entire illness except I could *feel*his pain and suffering through visual emotion. In the dream Oisin was a fish (except the fish part was purely when he was sharing his suffering with me) and he changed colour for every piece of pain he felt so that j could see what he was feeling. I can't really explain it very well as its painful to recall as I've already lived through it with him. But yeah the fish/budgie thing I can relate to.


----------



## despoinaki

Niamhf said:


> Oh you have touched on something I dreamt very recently it was frightening and personally very emotional for me because i was dreaming about my beloved Oisin reliving his entire illness except I could *feel*his pain and suffering through visual emotion. In the dream Oisin was a fish (except the fish part was purely when he was sharing his suffering with me) and he changed colour for every piece of pain he felt so that j could see what he was feeling. I can't really explain it very well as its painful to recall as I've already lived through it with him. But yeah the fish/budgie thing I can relate to.


Niamh I don't want to dissapoint you but people in my country say that if you see fish in your dream,then something bad will happen  :laughing:


----------



## StarlingWings

Niamh, how awful, I can't imagine what a terrible dream that must have been! :hug: 

But now I'm wondering, what is it with budgies and fish? :dunno:


----------

